
North Korea warns US to prepare for 'Christmas gift,' but no one's sure what - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_b18438d7bc21199fd64db47724f15b47
======
ta999999171
"Be very afraid of US puppet terrorist state, more at 6 and 11."

